# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  La Música Libre en Escena "Pagar o no Pagar esta es la cuestión" SGAE

## MagDani

Este mensaje surgió como comentario a un compañero del foro en la zona secreta y dado el contenido del mismo (no secreto) y el interes surgido, me han pedido que lo reescriba en zona abierta para todos, pues aquí vamos:

Cuando decidimos subirnos a un escenario y acompañamos a nuestros números con música, muchos de nosotros no nos damos cuenta de que estamos incurriendo en un delito contra la propedad intelectual, si no tenemos la licencia de dicha obra.

Nos guste o no nos guste esto es así, pero la SGAE no es la única autoridad competente al respecto.
La SGAE posee la titularidad de muchas obras (muchíisimas) pero no de todas existen miles decenas de miles de obras que no son de la SGAE.

Yo conozco 2.
*Creative commons
LML (Licencias de Música Libre)*

Para espectáculos (tipo magia) donde aparezca la música has de utilizar obras con licencia libre de difusión comercial y siempre con reconocimiento del autor (esto último quiere decir que hay que citar al autor, en los panfletos o carteles publicitarios)
Por ejemplo mira el cartel de nuestra función La taberna Mágica -Massalfassar- abajo a la derecha de la página siguiente:
https://sites.google.com/site/elmagodani/clients

Creo que este es el lilnk directo: https://3035696956578481327-a-180274...attredirects=0
Veras que abajo en a la derecha del cartel, esta la atribución al autor de la música y el tipo de licencia. Esto hay que ponerlo siempre en todos los casos.


*** *Creative commons*
Aquí encontraras información sobre las licencias Creative Commons España
Este es el tipo de licencia que necesitamos: 

Una página para descargar música con licencia creative commons de difusión comercial es esta: 
Royalty Free Music



*** *El otro tipo de licencias libres son las LML (licencias de Musica LIbre)*

Aquí veras los tipos diferentes de LML: http://www.musicalibre.es/DESCARGAS/...LML_inicio.htm

De estas las que te interesan son de la 13 para abajo, las licencias de difusión comercial lucrativa:
Son las que tienen este logotipo: 

Descripción:
"Permitir a toda persona física o entidad difundir esta canción por cualquier medio, es decir autorización para ser escuchada por el público en general con fines de lucro, basado en la elección que hagas. (por cualquier medio, se entiende cadenas de radiodifusión, televisión, Internet, locales, comercios, espectáculos, eventos, instituciones, cortinas musicales, etc.). El único detalle que debe ser cumplido es el de dar testimonio siempre de la autoría de la canción."

Ahora voy a poner alguna dirección donde encontrar música bajo este tipo de licencias:
Música Libre :: MUSICA :: Juntos lo estamos logrando

Es mejor hacer las cosas bien desde el principio (música de difusión comercial libre) o Pagar a la SGAE.

Y no vale, yo la pongo y después si me lo pide la SGAE pago. 
No, no vale, se ha de pedir permiso a la SGAE con antelación al evento, te dan un precio, pagas y ya puedes usar la canción, única y exclusivamente esa vez y para ese evento, la siguiente vez vuelves a pagar.

Los precios de SGAE, dependen de evento, del local y del aforo del mismo.
Ejemplo: En un restaurante creo que se paga una base de mínima de 175 euros + una cantidad mas (_creo que 0.5 €_) por comensal a partir de 100 comensales.

En un local, para un espectáculo de magia, se paga el 5 % del precio de taquilla a aforo completo, siempre que la música no supere el 50 % de la actuación, sino se paga el 10 % del aforo.

Espero que os sirva de ayuda y que la gente pueda ir añadiendo links de páginas con música de licencia de libre difusión comercial.

Un saludo

----------


## Ravenous

Voy a puntualizar una cosa. 
La licencia Creative Commons no es gratuíta, al menos no en todos los casos. Sitios como Jamendo.com te dan la posibilidad de adquirir una licencial comercial de sus pistas, con un precio variable según para qué se vaya a usar. Eso si, la licencia es ad aeternum, sólo la pagas una vez.

----------


## MagDani

No es que la licencia no sea gratuita.
Si tu obtienes musica que esta bajo licencia creative commons "cc by" puedes usarla libre y gratuitamente como y cuando quieras siempre que cites al autor, eso lo dice la propia licencia.

Ahora bien, el como obtienes la música, la canción que te interesa aunque que sabes que esté bajo esa licencia, eso ya es otra cosa, eso depende de los portales de descarga (algunos tienes que pagar por ello) en otros casos te tienes que comprar el CD en una tienda y luego ya lo usas libremente y en otros casos te lo descargas gratuitamente de otros portales.
Por eso yo no he puesto nada de Jamendo y muchos otros que hay.
Y claro solo pagas una vez por que ya te la has descargado.

Uno no obtiene una licencia para una canción, sino que la canción tiene ya una licencia, supongamos "cc by" o "LML comercial lucrativa"  entonces, si yo tengo la canción bajo esa licencia, tengo derecho a usarla, puesto que así lo dice el contrato de licencia.

No debemos confundir la obtención de la canción en si misma con el uso de la licencia.

Los links que yo he puesto son de descarga gratuita, tu te descargas gratuitamente la canción compruebas bajo que tipo de licencia está y dependiendo de ello le darás un uso u otro.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Muchas gracias por este aporte. Yo necesitaba una música para mi ruleta rusa.

----------


## Tovaric

muchas gracias por el post, seguro que te has pasado un buen rato redactándolo y mucho más buscando toda la información.
un saludo.

----------


## Tracer

> Los precios de SGAE, dependen de evento, del local y del aforo del mismo.
> Ejemplo: En un restaurante creo que se paga una base de mínima de* 175 euros + una cantidad mas* (_creo que 0.5 €_) por comensal a partir de 100 comensales.
> 
> En un local, para un espectáculo de magia, se paga el *5 % del precio de taquilla a aforo completo*, siempre que la música no supere el 50 % de la actuación, sino se paga el 10 % del aforo.
> 
> Un saludo


Seguramente mi opinion valga poco en este caso, pero.... VAYA ATRACO A MANO ARMADA......

----------


## GIMMICK

Y no sería más fácil poner música clásica y así no tener que pagar nada...? :D

----------


## Tracer

?? la musica clasica no tiene derechos de autor :Confused:

----------


## S. Alexander

GIMMICK, eso depende de muchísimos factores. Ponte a hacer un espectáculo en el que el tema principal son las nuevas tecnologías, láser, etc. Y vas y pones a Beethoven en vez de a Alan Parsons... no cuela, pollo =P

Muchas gracias, MagDani, es de gran ayuda este hilo, un gran aporte.

----------


## MagDani

De todos modos la música clásica como tal no tiene derechos de autor, pero si la banda que la interpreta, osea que tu te bajas la quinta sinfonía interpretada por la filarmónica de Viena o por quien sea que o sea el propio autor y... A pagar toca.

Que bueno cada cual es libre, si cobras 2500 euros por una actuación y te gastas pongamos 200 en la SGAE pues... vale.
Pero si cobras 300 euros por la actuación en un restaurante con 150 comensales y la SGAE se lleva 200 pues.. va ha ser que no.
Tampoco abogo por la ilegalidad de poner música y no pagar derechos, es solo que sepamos que tenemos mas posibilidades.

Tengo un amiguete (un conocido del trabajo) que tiene un grupo, le pedí permiso para usar su música en una actuación y me dijo que no necesitaba su permiso, que toda su música la tenían licecianda en creative commons con la opción máxima que es "cc by"
Parece ser que cada vez mas gente utiliza este tipo de licencias, con independencia de si cuelgan su música para descargar en la red o simplemente venden los CD y el que lo compra pues lo usa donde quiera (discomovil, orquestas, espectáculos etc...)  

Estoy contigo tarcer

----------


## Tracer

Hace tiempo se hablo en el foro, de un portal, que toda la musica era libre de derechos supongo que bajo una de las licencias que comenta MagDani, para refrescar el tema creo que era Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo

----------


## Tovaric

A ver si me podeis ayudar con esto. Estoy preparando una rutina con D-Lites para el cole de la peque (nada de cobrar por actuar ni nada de eso) y quiero hacer la presentación y el desarrollo de la rutina haciendo que los niños se imaginen que están en el campo por la noche y se escucha una musica relajante y sonidos de una hoguera, grillos y después sonidos de tormenta y lluvia. La "banda sonora" la quiero hacer con esta web Relaxing music, sleep-aids, anxiety reduction, relaxation tools
Es una web donde tienes un mezclador de sonidos con la que puedes hacer melodias relajantes (la verdad es que te la confeccionas a tu gusto y salen unas melodias muy chulas).
Mi pregunta es que si se podría utilizar esas melodías creadas por uno mismo para usarlas en el espectáculo, en este caso para mi hija en su cole o para vosotros los profesionales que las utilizais digamos comercialmente.
Me gustaría colgar algún video de la actuación para que me comentaseis los fallos y porqué no, para poder entrar en el área secreta cuando cumpla los requisitos y no quiero tener problemas con los derechos de autor.

un saludo y que os relajéis mucho con la web.

----------


## Tracer

En caso de ser una actuacion no comercial (Como el caso de Tovaric) y dado que no va a ver un duro... Tambien tiene comision la SGAE?

Edito... Me estoy quedando sopa con la web Tovaric... quieres decir que sera buena idea :Confused:

----------


## Tovaric

> En caso de ser una actuacion no comercial (Como el caso de Tovaric) y dado que no va a ver un duro... Tambien tiene comision la SGAE?
> 
> Edito... Me estoy quedando sopa con la web Tovaric... quieres decir que sera buena idea


jajajaja, ¿porqué lo dices? ¿por si se me quedan dormidos en medio de la función? ajjajaja. Quita quita, que antes de esa rutina voy a hacer una con el ratón hecho con el pañuelo y seguro que me viene bien porque se van a alborotar mucho cuando el ratón se me escape y les salte encima jejeje.

un saludo

----------


## MagDani

Con independencia de si la música se usa de modo comercial o no comercial, la SGAE ha de cobrar (si la música esta licenciada por ellos, que es la mayoría de las veces) no es que tenga que cobrar o cuanto, es que hay que pedir el permiso de difusión de la obra a la SGAE con antelación y ellos ya te pondrán precio para ese evento.

Tovaric la pagina en la que he entrado las de los tambores y los grillos, si quieres descargar algo tienes que pagar, te piden la visa, los grillos y tambores también pueden estar licenciados, pero otra cosa es que puedan demostrar que son suyos, ya un "drum" suena igual si te lo bajas como si lo tocas con un pianito electrónico

En cuanto a la música de Jamedo, que ya se ha comentado, esta cobra por su uso y descarga:
Para espectáculos en vivo, teatros etc...  30 € por un año, 45€ por tres años y 90 € ilimitada, pasa uso nacional.
No se que tipo de licencia tienen, seguramente diferentes a "CC by" o "LML" pues estas son gratuitas e ilimitadas, solo tienes que conseguir la canción (o bajándotela o comprando el CD) aqui estan los precios de jamendo : Catálogo profesional de música libre - Jamendo PRO

----------


## Tovaric

MagDani he estado mirando la web de sonidos relajantes y es cierto que si quieres puedes descargarte (previo pago) una serie de canciones ya compuestas, pero hay un texto debajo justo de los iconos para la mezcla de sonido donde pone esto y te da un link: ** flute remix of sample, license from Kerri of the FreesoundProject 
si te metes ahí te dice que es licencia creative commons sampling plus 1.0 y si pinchas aquí Creative Commons — Sampling Plus 1.0
creo que dice que se puede utilizar sin problemas trabajos con proposito comercial o no comercial.
La verdad que como viene todo en inglés no se si me estoy enterando bien.
un saludo y gracias por todo.

----------


## MagDani

Efectivamente, yo también he estado husmeando, Con ese tipo de licencia no solo puedes usarla sino que ademas puede modificarla hacer un remix o lo que quieras.

Yo ya me he descargado de ahí esa y alguna otra con licencia "cc sampling"

----------


## Magic Jotoni

Muy buenas a todos. La cuestión que me lleva a escribir  estas lineas, es, si por usar musica de licencia libre en una comunión que puede ser de unas 60 personas y pongo mi música de inicio en mi show, ¿Que tengo que hacer para no tener problemas con la dichosa SGAE, o sea, si durante la actuación o al final me viene alguien pidiendome datos de la musica que uso. Como puedo demostrar que es de licencia libre? yo no tengo carteles de mis actuaciones en las comuniones o bodas. solo mis targetas.
Gracias por prestarme atención.
Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

En principio son ellos los que tienen que demostrar que usas música de uno de sus socios. De todas maneras, si tienes la fuente original (la página de la que te la has descargado) debe ser suficiente prueba.
Si la vas a utilizar mucho, puedes comprar los derechos de uso, con lo que tendrás un certificado y nunca volverás a tener problemas con ese tema.

----------


## MagDani

Suelen grabar el audio de las actuaciones y te piden titulo y autor de la música que has puesto, tu les tienes que facilitar eses datos.

Si sabes el título ya autor ellos ya averiguaran si tiene licencia libre o no la tiene, de todos modos no esta de mas que tu tengas impresa la licencia, que estará en la página de donde te la descargaste.

----------


## Tracer

Pregunta tonta. Si yo se tocar el piano, y toco una pieza clasica, la grabo y despues la meto durante la actuacion... y digamos que suena casi profesional despues de pasarla por programas de edicion de audio... como demuestro que la he tocado yo y que no es un simple arreglo de tags?... se comento que la musica clasica no tenia derechos de autor, pero si la orquesta o artista que la interpretaba. mmm se me entiende?

----------


## Ravenous

Entonces harán lo posible porque pagues igualmente.
Procura tener la grabación original, y el archivo de modificación, por si acaso.

----------


## Pulgas

Insisto en que, en caso de duda, son ellos los que tienen que demostrar que están protegiendo los intereses de uno de sus clientes.

----------


## MagDani

Pulgas tiene razón en que ellos tienen que demostrar que utilizas algo de sus clientes, pero la realidad es que como ellos tienen los abogados ya en plantilla, les cuesta poco llevarte a un litigio si no les convences a la primera, pero dudo que tengas problemas con la clásica si el interprete eres tu.
De todos modos en los links que puse al principio hay clásica interpretada por interpretes con licencia gratuita

Yo llevo encima impresas las licencias de las canciones que uso, el titulo, el autor el interprete y el tipo de de licencia. A mi nunca me han pedido nada, pero si se, de casos.

Es mas conozco a alguien (muy directo) que en su día trabajo para la SGAE pidiendo licencias en conciertos de los pueblos y locales gravaban la actuación, el audio y luego les pedían a los grupos los datos de la música que habían interpretado y les preguntaban si tenían la licencia. Les tomaba nota y se marchaba, hasta ahí se, esta persona luego pasaba esta información a otro departamento y ya no se lo que pasaba después.

----------


## Magic Jotoni

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Ya lo tengo claro. Tened un buen fin de semana.  ciaoo

----------


## MagDani

igualmente, yo ademas este "finde" voy a predicar con el ejemplo, para mi uso como Magdani, usaba núsica comercial (con Magofilia no, usamos solo música de creative commons) pero como digo este fin de semana ya estreno con el nuevo repertorio musical de kevin MacLeod, daba pereza, pero al final es lo mejor.
Un abrazo a todos

----------


## MagDani

EDITO:
ESTE MENSAJE NO ERA PARA ESTE HILO ERA PARA UNO DE JEFF

Ya lo tengoooo.
me han escrito: 
"Sala Girasol Valencia 13 de mayo a las 18:50 
o.k. reservadas"

hablaré con Ignoto a ver si pueden venir

----------


## Malkav

Si quieres que la SGAE realmente no te pueda cobrar los derechos de autor, mira a ver si el disco pone una P o una C dentro de un círculo e infórmate sobre que significa cada una... es algo complejo, pero mola
si no quieres complicaciones, usa cosas de mozart, lleva muerto más de 70 años, que es lo que tarda en caducar el derecho del autor sobre su obra.

----------


## Pulgas

> si no quieres complicaciones, usa cosas de mozart, lleva muerto más de 70 años, que es lo que tarda en caducar el derecho del autor sobre su obra.


No es del todo exacto (ya se ha comentado arriba). La grabación puede devengar derechos de autor.

----------


## MagDani

Ya te lo dice Pulgas, pero te lo aclaro yo también, lo de usar música de los clásicos no es la solución, ya que no solo se pagan los derechos de autor, que en ese caso no los hay, sino los derechos de interpretación.

Si pones música de Mozart, ¿quien la interpreta?, si el interprete es Mozart  no hay problema, pero lo normal es que te bajes una canción de Mozart interpretada por "no se quien"  o por la filarmónica de Viena, entonces vuelves estar en sus garras.

Hay que andar sobre seguro, creo que si pones No se que de una "P" y No se cuantos de una "C" nos dejas a todos igual. Deberías aclararlo con mas detalle si tienes otra información diferente a la  que yo he explicado con detalle en los primeros post.

Y es mas, aun que el autor y el interprete hubieran registrado la obra con derecho de copia y difusión libre, aún en ese caso no nos serviría, ya que la difusión de música en parte de un espectáculo se denomina difusión "comercial" y ha de tener explicitamente la licencia este tipo de derecho.

Y cambiando un  poco el tercio, pero solo un poco, Ayer y anteayer use la música libre en las dos comunión que tuve, sustituyendo a la comercial que utilizaba siempre (solo pongo 3 canciones, que voy solo y es un poco lioso) no he notado ningún cambio en el público, el efecto que buscaba con la música fue el mismo.


Y UNA PREGUNTA: he leido por ahí en varios sitios que se puede poner en difusión comercial un fragmento suelto de una duración máxima de 10 segundos de música comercial (como una pequeña cuña) . Pero eso yo no lo he encontrado legislado por ninguna parte ¿alguien sabe si eso es cierto y cual es su fuente?  Gracias

----------


## Malkav

Veamos, aclaro lo de la C y la P en el círculo.
La C significa copyright y la p phonograph.
La c quiere decir que son los derechos de autor en sí propiamente dichos lo que está registrado, y por tanto tienes que pagar para difundir todo el producto o parte de él (imágenes que vengan es ese cd, letras...)
La p se refiere exclusivamente a la grabación, y por tanto sólo la grabación está sujeta a derechos de autor (es decir, que para reproducirla hay que pagar un canon). Los derechos de reproducción son mucho más baratos, porque te ahorras los costes extras de los diferentes componentes del copyright normal como pueden ser la letra, la composición (es decir, la estructura en sí misma de lo que se interpreta)...
Dije Mozart en concreto porque, de los autores de música clásica, es el más fácil de conseguir sin derechos de ningún tipo.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias por la aclaración, ahora ya sabemos todos un poco mas

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Interesantísimo post y contenidos. Muchas gracias, ya lo tengo en marcadores.

----------

